# I've lost everything...



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Cause I've lost my mind ... I've lost my life, my dreams, my opinions, everything... I've lost myself


----------



## tfiio (Nov 10, 2016)

you have a family, don't you? I think I've seen you mention them before. you still have them. you still have us. and your mind isn't lost for good, it's just wandered off somewhere and forgot its way home, is sort of a better analogy? it can take a lot of time and hard work and incredible frustration and feeling like you're wasting your efforts and getting nowhere, but you can draw a map to help your mind find its way back to you. if that makes sense.


----------



## Lostsoul26 (Nov 9, 2016)

Me too im ready for god to take me home ive been ready for a long time now.im living on this earth dead I need to go


----------



## alnadine20 (Oct 22, 2014)

Everything is gone. Life soul thoughts mind eyes body. Even friends and family r gone even tho theyre stil here i literally dont recognize or see them even as people. This thing demolishes every bit of my humanity. I am the walking dead


----------



## Lostsoul26 (Nov 9, 2016)

Im scared is our soul in hell?is that where we are how do we get back how do we get home or is that not ever going to be possible.my only hope is to think some way in the after life are soul n mind will reconnect with us or are we lost forever!if so that is hell


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Guys, do you feel unconscious?? Like you can't make decisions for yourself? And I also feel physically sick ALL the time (. I am beyond scared... When will this end?? (


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

RPJ, do you feel as you're unconcious?


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

alnadine20 said:


> Everything is gone. Life soul thoughts mind eyes body. Even friends and family r gone even tho theyre stil here i literally dont recognize or see them even as people. This thing demolishes every bit of my humanity. I am the walking dead


I didn't want to like your post due to the hugely negative thread, but it was just too accurate -.-

So here you go 1 like from me!



mezona said:


> Guys, do you feel unconscious?? Like you can't make decisions for yourself? And I also feel physically sick ALL the time (. I am beyond scared... When will this end?? (


Yes. Most of the time in DP, i have felt both unconcious and physically ill. I'm continually surprised pretty much every single day that i'm still alive and healthy. My body should have physically broken down by now -.-

Did u try medications yet? They have actually helped me alot


----------



## Lostsoul26 (Nov 9, 2016)

Mezona I do feel physically sick weak headaches extreme exuastian even after 12hrs of sleep.dizziness naseaus.and I cant make decisions there's no mind to tell me what I should or should not do.I could literally lay in bed and stare at the ceiling all day and not even care.my son is the only one who makes me get out of bed n keep him alive.


----------



## mind.divided (Jul 2, 2015)

Mezona, the universe always says yes. So if you tell yourself that you have lost everything the universe respond "Yes, you have" and that's what you get. Change your way of looking at this and everything will change for the better.


----------



## derrrr (Dec 7, 2016)

mezona said:


> Cause I've lost my mind ... I've lost my life, my dreams, my opinions, everything... I've lost myself


Hi there. Are you experiencing extreme anxiety or hypervigilance or anything like that?


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Yeah, extreme anxiety ALL the time AND a blank mind, not feeling present at all.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Have no idea who I am, no thoughts, no memories, no face or mind. God, this is awful!!!


----------



## marduk (Mar 4, 2015)

mezona said:


> Yeah, extreme anxiety ALL the time AND a blank mind, not feeling present at all.


if it is any consolation to you, i have recovered from the blank mind symptom, only have slight brain fog sometimes but i am almost back to normal in that regard, so it is a symptom that can go away, dont give up hope.

Marduk


----------



## derrrr (Dec 7, 2016)

mezona said:


> Yeah, extreme anxiety ALL the time AND a blank mind, not feeling present at all.


Is there anything you can take to lessen than the anxiety? Or has anything worked? Have you seen a doctor about this?


----------



## andcrew (Dec 8, 2016)

Marduk, how did you recover from the blank mind and can you please explain how your mind was before and how it is now


----------



## marduk (Mar 4, 2015)

andcrew said:


> Marduk, how did you recover from the blank mind and can you please explain how your mind was before and how it is now


well the symptom faded when my overall level of dissosiation did, it felt like my head was completely empty and i was living life on autopilot, reading was more or less impossible, i used to get this symptom before dpdr from anxiety. Nowadays i can think critically and my memory is a lot better and it feels like i have an inner dialogue again but my head still feels foggy on occasion especially if i am stressed or anxious but it doesnt feel blank anymore.

Marduk


----------



## Lostsoul26 (Nov 9, 2016)

Marduk did you do or take anything in particular to get rid of the blank mind?meds exercise diet?vie had this blank mind for 8yrs now and its devastating to me and I hate it.any tips to get rid of if please let us know


----------



## marduk (Mar 4, 2015)

Lostsoul26 said:


> Marduk did you do or take anything in particular to get rid of the blank mind?meds exercise diet?vie had this blank mind for 8yrs now and its devastating to me and I hate it.any tips to get rid of if please let us know


As i said i had it sometimes pre dpdr from anxiety and when my anxiety settled the blankness left, i got it back much worse with dpdr, i am not recovered yet but my symptoms have dropped to a manageable level and my head is still slightly foggy, What helped me a lot was exercise 5 times a week and just trying to keep busy in general, i started a hobby that needed a lot of reading but the most important part was to kind of accept the symptoms or i tried not to mind them wich meant that even if i felt like total crap i would not cancel meetings or appointments but i did them regardless. For a lot of people here the fear and obsession about the symptoms seems to make them worse and a lot more noticeable, distraction works to a degree but when you are through with whatever activity you were doing you fall back into the rumination at least that was how it was for me but when i chose not to be bothered by how i felt it slowly started to let up, i still have bad days sometimes but nothing compared with how it used to be.

Marduk


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

alnadine20 said:


> Everything is gone. Life soul thoughts mind eyes body. Even friends and family r gone even tho theyre stil here i literally dont recognize or see them even as people. This thing demolishes every bit of my humanity. I am the walking dead


Exactly how I am too. Honestly I feel like I am in hell. I have a head cold on top of this right now and I don't even feel like I have a head! What is this! I want my life back!


----------

